# Looking for a canopy



## jethro (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone have a good place to do business with on a Caravan straight leg white 10x10 pop up canopy? Thanks.


----------



## graybeard (Mar 31, 2010)

Try ebay and of course craigslist.

beard


----------



## garyt (Mar 31, 2010)

Me too I am looking for a good price on an easy up


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 31, 2010)

got a cheaper 10x10 at Walmart a year ago for $90   check them out too


----------



## olewarthog (Mar 31, 2010)

The cheaper ones at Walmart are exactly what you said -- cheap. They have aluminum frames & will not stand up to repeated use in windy conditions.  The Caravan models with steel frame are much more durable & will last. Expect to pay in the $200 range but it will come with a wheeled carry bag & side walls. I got mine off Ebay 3-4 years ago for less than $200. Other than a few stains on the canopy, its as good as new.


----------



## jethro (Apr 2, 2010)

If I could get one around $200 that would be great. All I am finding (ebay is best price) are around $280 and the descriptions suck, so what you actually might get is questionable. if anyone has a big box find with a coupon or sale please let me know. Thanks for the replies, keep 'em coming. Only want the steel frame Caravans (cheapies just wont work).


----------



## ermot (Apr 2, 2010)

Costco carries them:
http://www.costco.com/Common/Search....rch&lang=en-US


----------



## smokeon (Apr 2, 2010)

If I could make a suggestion, check this out.

http://www.creativeshelters.com/

It's not an easy up canopy.  But, the advatage here is that it is heavier duty.  And if the tarp tears you can replace it with a standard flat tarp.  If one of the legs bends, you can replace it with the proper sized conduit from a home store.  You might even be able to just purchase the welded fittings and then get the conduit and tarp locally and save some money.


----------



## jethro (Apr 3, 2010)

And Costco it is. Thanks I didn't even think of them. AWESOME! $225 delivered to my door.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 3, 2010)

If you have a sam's club, they have them (  EZ-UP brand) for $200.


----------



## ermot (Apr 3, 2010)

My random internet browsing at work has finally paid off for someone! Glad I could help.


----------

